# New f750 for plowing and salting?



## Fatsonpm (Jan 14, 2020)

I am currently getting ready to order a brand new f750 cab and chassis and up for it with a stainless dump and central hydraulics and a 10ft boss v plow. Does anyone on here have a f750 they use for plowing. If so how do you like it? Is it powerful enough? What don’t you like? Pictures would be greatly appreciated. Just want some input before I spend that kind of money. My big thing is driver comfort and I want to set this truck up to be as comfortable and relaxing in the inside as possible seeing as when it snow I basically live in it so pictures on interiors and how they are set up with plow controls and hoist and spreader controls would also be a big help


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My two words for you, air brakes.


----------



## Fatsonpm (Jan 14, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> My two words for you, air brakes.


Yes I was planning on that. 33k gvw with a 330 hp 6.7 l


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

I plow with a medium duty I’d suggest you find something with the best turning radius possible. Those trucks can turn on a dime and it’s really useful. 

Go with an electric plow instead of running it off the truck hydro. I hate my central hydro plow the levers are obnoxious.


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

Fatsonpm said:


> I am currently getting ready to order a brand new f750 cab and chassis and up for it with a stainless dump and central hydraulics and a 10ft boss v plow. Does anyone on here have a f750 they use for plowing. If so how do you like it? Is it powerful enough? What don't you like? Pictures would be greatly appreciated. Just want some input before I spend that kind of money. My big thing is driver comfort and I want to set this truck up to be as comfortable and relaxing in the inside as possible seeing as when it snow I basically live in it so pictures on interiors and how they are set up with plow controls and hoist and spreader controls would also be a big help


You realize it will be April or May before you get the truck back from the upfitter? Personally, I don't think big salt trucks should plow. They're too valuable to risk backing the salter into something and then being out of commission that event.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Green mentorship said:


> Personally, I don't think big salt trucks should plow. They're too valuable to risk backing the salter into something and then being out of commission that event.


100% agree...


----------



## JB 812 (Nov 18, 2019)

I currently drive a 2019 6.7 f750 with a Meyer 10.6 v-plow. It has more than enough power to handle anything you can throw at it. Only downside is that it is hard to see the plow over the hood of the truck, but you get used to that after a couple of hours. Overall I’d highly recommend getting one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Skip the central hydros, get a tranny with a PTO option and run the hydros off that.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 100% agree...


100% disagree...Been out salting many times especially after a storm when I see things that are missed or need touching up...Having to pull a plow truck from another site to come over and do 10-15 minutes worth of work is a waste of time to me...You can call me a Moron...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> 100% disagree...Been out salting many times especially after a storm when I see things that are missed or need touching up...Having to pull a plow truck from another site to come over and do 10-15 minutes worth of work is a waste of time to me...You can call me a Moron...


No then whoever is supposed to be doing that site is a moron... No one said anything about not having a blade on the truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a plow\salt truck that does one entire route...plows and salts all in trip. The Sterling has an underbody and a front mount that is easy to attach or detach. The 750 will also have a front blade. 

The 2 generally salt, but also can act as plows for cleanups, heavy storms or backups if a plow truck goes down. I like to have options.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Green mentorship said:


> You realize it will be April or May before you get the truck back from the upfitter? Personally, I don't think big salt trucks should plow. They're too valuable to risk backing the salter into something and then being out of commission that event.


Says right there...Should not Plow...So you would put a "blade" on it not to plow...You did 100% agree if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No then whoever is supposed to be doing that site is a moron... No one said anything about not having a blade on the truck...


Nobody is perfect...Not even you...Stuff gets missed...You might not be able to plow a certain area due to circumstances at the time...So on and so forth


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Says right there...Should not Plow...So you would put a "blade" on it not to plow...You did 100% agree if I'm not mistaken...


He is saying plowing a lot or route possibly... A blade for touch up and clean up on the truck is one thing vs. using it as a full time plow truck. I would have no desire to plow anything that wasn't 5 acres plus and wide open with a truck hauling 10 tons on it... And most would have iron there anyway...



Defcon 5 said:


> Nobody is perfect...Not even you...


I know....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Out of the all the trucks the company has that I work for...All but 2 are Salter-Plow combos that plow a route...One is the Bosses truck...All he does is run around like his Pony tail is on fire barking out orders...The other is a Freightliner that hauls 15 Tonnes that just came into service


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Green mentorship said:


> They're too valuable to risk backing the salter into something and then being out of commission that event.


Sometimes the spinners just fall off


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Fatsonpm said:


> I am currently getting ready to order a brand new f750 cab and chassis and up for it with a stainless dump and central hydraulics and a 10ft boss v plow. Does anyone on here have a f750 they use for plowing. If so how do you like it? Is it powerful enough? What don't you like? Pictures would be greatly appreciated. Just want some input before I spend that kind of money. My big thing is driver comfort and I want to set this truck up to be as comfortable and relaxing in the inside as possible seeing as when it snow I basically live in it so pictures on interiors and how they are set up with plow controls and hoist and spreader controls would also be a big help


We currently have a 17,18, and a 19 650's. Two of them have the higher horse motors and you can tell.

As far as driver comfort, air ride and air suspension. The 6.7's have been great, checking oil is a little difficult or the dipstick is add, got to climb up in the engine bay.

Everything else is relatively simple to check.


----------



## Fatsonpm (Jan 14, 2020)

rizzoa13 said:


> I plow with a medium duty I'd suggest you find something with the best turning radius possible. Those trucks can turn on a dime and it's really useful.
> 
> Go with an electric plow instead of running it off the truck hydro. I hate my central hydro plow the levers are obnoxious.


the truck will be set up with a 10 ft boss dxt. Mainly all I do is salt and oversee all operations but every now and then I run into Alittle snow that I need to clean up or clear out especially if I'm out salting and we get Frits in our lots it's nice to beAble to clean it up in stead of dispatching another truck for a 10 min clean up


----------



## Fatsonpm (Jan 14, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Skip the central hydros, get a tranny with a PTO option and run the hydros off that.


the truck come with a pro provision kit witch preps the transmission to add a pto off the flywheel


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Sometimes the spinners just fall off


Eggzakly....


----------

